# >>>opera:link ladet in neuem fenster statt im iframe<<<



## funenergy (13. Februar 2005)

Salutte 

Ich hätte da ein problem Also, ich habe meine Website in zwei normale Frames aufgeteilt. Links ist das Menu und Rechts eine Seite mit einem iframe namens "Anzeige". Nun sollten die Verweise im Menu die entspreche Seite im iframe laden. 

Bei Firefox, IE und Netscape funktioniert's einwandfrei, aber bei obera wird eine neu Seite geladen! Sowas! 

Okay, habe gerade eine test-seite mit gleichen verhältinssen erstellt 

http://funenergy.funpic.de/test/

Kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

Warum das so ist ... darüber schweigen sich die Leute dort mächtig aus.
Im Opera-Forum kam diese Frage schon öfters...ohne Lösungsvorschlag bzw. Erklärung.

Offensichtlich ist das iFrame unter seinem Namen nicht bekannt... deshalb wird ein neues Fenster geöffnet.

Als Abhilfe fällt mir auf die Schnelle nur ein Workaround mit Javascript ein(der funktioniert.. habs grad mal getestet)

Falls er dich interessiert... sag Bescheid.


----------



## funenergy (13. Februar 2005)

ja das wäre nicht schlecht. hast du etwas bereit


----------



## funenergy (13. Februar 2005)

ich glaube, die bei opera haben's gemerkt, dass sie sch***** gebaut haben!

bei der version 8.0 (BETA) ist der bug behoben


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

8.0 .... ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, die stellen die Produktion ein 


```
onclick="top.Hauptframe.document.getElementsByName(this.target)[0].src=this.href;return false"
```
... in die Links einfügen.


----------



## funenergy (13. Februar 2005)

sorry, so drauf binich bei java script auch nicht wirklich...

kannst du mir mal kurz erklären, wie ich den code in die links einfüge


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

irgendwo zwischen *<a* und *>* 


```
<a href="blubb.htm" onclick="......">klick</a>
```


----------



## funenergy (13. Februar 2005)

thanks!

wenn du wüsstest, was mir das weitergeholfen hat *g*


----------

